# Green Cloudy Aquarium Water help!



## AntonR (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi there I'm new,

I have a 4.92x1.80x1.96 feet aquarium (70 gallon) with:
- Labidochromis yellow 5x 
- Pseudotropheus 5x 
- Afro reef 5x 
- Moorri 2x
- Eastherea red 3x

Recently I have got a new 4 months running sump 3.28x1.57x1.64 feet.
- Wet/dry chamber
- First chamber mechanical filter
- Second sera biopur and volcanic rock
- Third chamber Sera siporax with blue filter
- Fourth chamber Eheim 1280 (281G/H)

2x DIY overflow 1 1/4''

My aquarium runs now over 1 year and in the past month I have got green and cloudy water how can I cure this?
(Sorry bad english)

Thank you for helping


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the site!

How long do you leave your lights on? Does the tank get any direct sunlight? How often and how much are your water changes? And have you tested your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels?


----------



## AntonR (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you!

I leave 3x 54W for 8 hours on and 6 ld 1 hour. the tank doenst get direct sunlight and i do 40-50% WC each two weeks. I have test ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels and all are stabele.
Does this have to do with the new sump?


----------



## AntonR (Dec 23, 2013)

2


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Lighting mebbe overkill... when was the last time you changed the bulbs?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

After 4 months, I don't think your sump is causing this. The green color may indicate algae. That is why I asked about your lighting. What were the test results of your nitrate readings? High nitrates could cause algae and if your only changing the water once every 2 weeks that could possibly be a cause. I would also maybe run the tank dark for a few days with no lights, feed a minimal amount or do not feed at all for a couple of days. Fish will be fine. Also do a couple of water changes in that time and see if it helps. Also don't be afraid to do those 40-50% water changes every week.


----------



## AntonR (Dec 23, 2013)

Oke thank you I will do the Water changes first each week 40-50% if this doesnt work I will turn off the lights and feed minimal.
I will keep up to you!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wat zijn je nitraat waarden wanneer u getest uw water?


----------



## AntonR (Dec 23, 2013)

18-25mg/l is this hige? they told me it was acceptable


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

AntonR said:


> 18-25mg/l is this hige? they told me it was acceptable


We use PPM in the United states. I believe PPM and mg/l are very similar. You should try to be around 5-10.


----------



## AntonR (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes i checked it it is 18-25 ppm. I will do the water changes now each week and then do the test.
I will keep you informed.
Thank you for all comments!


----------



## AntonR (Dec 23, 2013)

I did 40-50% WC each week and I see the green cloudy water is reducing at the same time the Nitrate is lowering its getting near 10-14 PPM

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

AntonR said:


> I did 40-50% WC each week and I see the green cloudy water is reducing at the same time the Nitrate is lowering its getting near 10-14 PPM
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


Glad it's working. :thumb:


----------

